# Persimmon



## Blue Vomit (Aug 20, 2011)

A friend asked me to do him a favor and take down a tree for him. I had to look this one up. Turns out it is a Persimmon. I looked up the BTU's on a chart online and it claims to be up near the level of hickory. Sweet! Is this true? Anyone burn any Persimmon?


----------



## jimbom (Aug 20, 2011)

Never burned any.  Ours don't get very big.


----------



## Captain Hornet (Aug 21, 2011)

We have burnt persimmon and are happy to get it whenever we can.  It is a very dense wood and is on a par with hickory.  The problem with persimmon is that we love the fruit after it really gets cold around here, so we try to not cut them unless we have to.    Also the deer really like persimmon and I'm happy to have them around.


----------



## Woody Stover (Aug 21, 2011)

I grab it whenever I can. They used to make golf club wood heads out of it, so you know it's hard stuff.


----------



## Thistle (Aug 21, 2011)

Distant cousin to various tropical Ebonies,when Persimmon is quite old it has a small heartwood core of very dark brown to black wood.Sapwood is most of tree,off-white to cream color,similar to Hickory sapwood in density.


----------



## Blue Vomit (Aug 21, 2011)

cool, I'm going to assume that it seasons like hickory as well. It's a decent size and I'm hoping to get a 1/2 cord out of it. I'm aso hoping I can burn it for 2012-2013.


----------



## pen (Aug 21, 2011)

If you get it stacked now w/ good ventilation you'll be ready for 2012-2013.

Nice find.

pen


----------



## Woody Stover (Aug 21, 2011)

Blue Vomit said:
			
		

> It's a decent size and I'm hoping to get a 1/2 cord out of it.


Yeah, that would be a pretty good-sized one. What's the diameter? The ones I find aren't all that big, but they are woods trees for the most part.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 21, 2011)

Blue Vomit said:
			
		

> A friend asked me to do him a favor and take down a tree for him. I had to look this one up. Turns out it is a Persimmon. I looked up the BTU's on a chart online and it claims to be up near the level of hickory. Sweet! Is this true? Anyone burn any Persimmon?




Very hard for people to give one up...Great firewood when you can get it.


----------



## chvymn99 (Aug 21, 2011)

Thats good to know, I picked up a small load of a decent size Persimmon about a month ago.  I also saw how high the BTU was listed, but hadn't heard that much talk about it.  I know it was pretty heavy wood to be picking up.


----------



## certified106 (Aug 21, 2011)

I have a decent little stand of persimmons on my place and hear it burns well. I dont' cut any of it because the deer love it and I love hunting the deer


----------



## Blue Vomit (Aug 21, 2011)

Woody Stover said:
			
		

> Blue Vomit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


woody,
Its a decent size. probably about 18" and 50 some feet tall. We'll see when it's all split and stacked.


----------

